# S&W Model 19 Refinish



## TINCANBANDIT (Jun 12, 2015)

Here is another one, this is the 4th S&W model 19 I have refinished. This one looked like it took a tumble on the concrete.

Before and After pics






































blog posts









Yet Another S&W model 19 Refinish Part 1


Here is yet another Smith & Wesson model 19 in need of some love. This one looked like it took a tumble on the concrete at some point, but ...




tincanbandit.blogspot.com













Yet Another S&W model 19 Refinish Part 2


If you missed part one, click here I started with the small parts, I taped up the knurled and threaded portions of the ejector rod and chuc...




tincanbandit.blogspot.com













Yet Another S&W model 19 Refinish Part 3


If you missed parts one and two click on the links below Part 1 Part 2 We have the parts blued, time to reassemble the gun. Th...




tincanbandit.blogspot.com


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TINCANBANDIT said:


> Here is another one, this is the 4th S&W model 19 I have refinished. This one looked like it took a tumble on the concrete.
> 
> Before and After pics
> 
> ...


Real nice work, I love it!!! Especially your step by step procedures. This kind of stuff fascinates me.

Except for bluing I've worked on a lot of guns myself. Not for hire but for my own personal satisfaction. I've also done complete auto restorations. If it's got reciprocating parts I'm all in. I can really appreciate what goes into these things. Thanks for sharing it!

On my Beretta 92FS Compact I swapped out all of the black controls with my other 92FS Inox. Polishing out all the stainless parts to a mirror like finish along with the flats on the slides and barrels of both guns. Starting with 220 wet or dry and finishing it off with 2000. I also cut off the hammer spur (bobbed) with a Dremel tool and cut off disc, I then roughed it out on my bench grinder. Finishing it off using a flat file then wet or dry wrapped around a flat 6 inch machinists ruler. I wanted the back of the hammer to blend in flush with the contour of the rear of the slide.

On my S&W 649 I took the gun completely apart. Polished the barrel, cylinder and cylinder latch with wet or dry to a mirror like finish. I then had the frame, side plate and crane cerakoted. To avoid cracking the cerakote I had to remove it where the barrel meets the frame, the mating surfaces of the side plate, crane and inside the frame along with all the pivot points and screw holes. From there it was reassembling the gun.

On my Detonics CombatMaster. I polished the slide, controls and portions of the frame to a mirror like finish with wet or dry up to 2000. The flats on the frame up to 400 to give it a little contrast. I also removed the checkering on an extra set of grip panels which slimmed them down some then refinished them.

On my Glock Models G30 and G26. I bought Lone Wolf stainless steel barrels that came with two ports. I cut off one of the ports using a Dremel Tool and cut off disc. Squared off the end of the barrels, re-crowned the inside. Then finished the end and beveled the outside edge with a flat 6 inch machinists ruler wrapped with different grits of wet or dry and polished the barrels to a mirror like finish. I also filled in the roll markings with white enamel paint.

Of course I've done other guns as well including action jobs. I don't know what I like better working on guns or shooting them? But there's nothing like the satisfaction of doing things yourself and being proud of what you can accomplish.


----------

